

Who do you use for your credit card processing? - kingnothing

I'm developing in Rails and it seems that Authorize.net will be the easiest way for me to accept credit card payments. What reseller do you recommend?<p>I'm definitely open to other suggestions, but I refuse to do business with Paypal as a result of the company having stolen over $300 from me in the past.
======
aristus
I'm researching this just now -- will write something up soon. So far:

PayPal can be a pain, and I've had issues with the support for PayFlowPro back
when it was Verisign.

Authorize.net is the heavy -- they are behind a lot (most?) of the payment
processors out there, like Chase/Paymentech. Their API is nasty and their
approval process can be cumbersome.

TrustCommerce has a very nice and documented API. For basic subscription
charging I think they might be the winner. I am still evaluating their
support, sales, fraud protection, etc.

Google checkout is nice but no support for automatic subscriptions.

Amazon FPS is very very nice -- especially if you are accepting payments from
overseas and from consumers -- but a lot of people don't like whisking the
user off to another site.

If possible I will do an A/B test of TC and Amazon to see if there really is
difference in conversion rates, errors, fraud, etc.

------
eries
There are two categories: companies that put their own brand on the
experience, and companies that don't. There are advantages to each, and PayPal
makes it confusing because they have a product in both categories.

Assuming your asking about traditional merchant processing (the latter) I'd
recommend CyberSource, combined with your own merchant bank that actually
knows you (not one of those "specialized" merchant banks that just handle your
credit card processing.

------
jwt
Braintree is awesome with Rails apps (and particularly rock solid if you
needed to implement recurring charges). The only issue is you would need to
process $1+ mm through your site, otherwise, there'd be an additional monthly
charge. Highly recommended however.

Also, I'd assume that you're integrating the APIs through ActiveMerchant? I'd
definitely use that regardless of which reseller/merchant provider you choose.

~~~
patio11
Quick question: how much is the additional monthly charge? I've got an
application on the back burner I was considering using them for, largely on
the recommendation of the guy who wrote the Rails kit for credit card
processing.

~~~
jwt
When we had started back in Oct - the quote was an $200 additional fee on top
of the percentages. It's eliminated as soon as $1mm is processed

------
emilam
We use MTrex. It was created by some people who worked on Autorize.Net. I've
met with the CTO and he seems to know what hes doing. It has most of the same
features, and I have enjoyed their tech support.

They have a nice api and their website is easy to use also. I have used
authorize.net in the passed and this has been a little bit easier to use.

------
blaxico
<http://www.creditcards.com/merchant-accounts.php>

------
ryde1978
Does anyone have any recommendations for credit card preocessing in UK? It
looks like I will go with PayPal to begin with, but I am also very interested
in looking at other alternatives.

------
tmilewski
I currently use Authorize.Net and it's not bad.

------
jacquesm
<http://vxsbill.com/>

